

A flat bootstrap, no corners, no gradients with font awesome and metro buttons - twittstrap
http://www.twittstrap.com/twittstrap

======
ahoyhere
If you want people to adopt your theme, you probably want to devote less time
to "font awesome" and more to getting critical design basics like white space
and proportions right:

[http://ge.tt/81a0lTk/v/0?c](http://ge.tt/81a0lTk/v/0?c)

~~~
twittstrap
Many thanks for your remark, the issue has been fixed, check it out here
[http://twittstrap.com/twittstrap/getting-
started.html](http://twittstrap.com/twittstrap/getting-started.html)

